# Inosanto's Book



## Cthulhu (Sep 1, 2001)

Not being a FMA practioner, I was wondering if any practioners could tell me how good a resource Dan Inosanto's book, "The Filipino Martial Arts" is as a general reference.  I've owned this book for some time, and enjoy it, but I'd like to know what kali, escrima, and arnis practioners think of it. 

Thanks,

Cthulhu


----------



## IFAJKD (Sep 9, 2001)

I have personally found Dan Inosanto's book to be an invaluable resource. I know that there have been claims regarding the accuracy of some information within the book but the same holds true to most written accounts of Filipino history. My and I mean "my" understanding is that historically, the Filipino culture were poor record keepers and much of the history has been passed through story telling and individual verbal accounts. There even has been much speculation as to the origin of the term  "kali". I hope this helps. Keep in mind that Dan Inosanto has brought many of these Filipino "masters" to the lime light and has to a great extent popularized FMA. With this he has had first hand knowledge (to the extent it can be first hand) from many of the greats. 
Again I hope this helps.

Jim


----------



## Cthulhu (Sep 9, 2001)

Thanks for the feedback!

I also think that his book is a reflection of his cumulative knowledge he gained from all the people he interviewed/trained with.  For example, I believe his angle numbering system is based on the knowledge of all the various FMA he studied.  He uses 12, but I've seen 15 in another system (the other 3 appeared to be Inosanto's 5, 6, & 7 in the face).  

Though I love reading historical anecdotes about martial arts and martial artists, I usually don't take them at face value, so I don't mind if there are any inaccuracies in his book in that respect.  Heck, Richard Kim's 'The Weaponless Warriors' has some stories on Okinawan karate masters that can't be entirely accurate.  Doesn't mean I still don't enjoy the book...it's one of my favorites.

As for *basic* technique, does the book hold up?  I'm talking about the basic strikes, blocks, and footwork.  I'd be foolish to rely solely on a book for other stuff, like siniwalli (sp?) and De Cadena.

Again, thanks for the feedback.

Cthulhu


----------



## Samurai (Sep 10, 2001)

This is a great reference book.  I have just started my journey in the FMA and I have found great value in this book.  The information presented is much the same information as my teacher is giving me.  If you can get a hold of this book (it is out-of-print and used copies can range from $50-$100) get it!!!

-Jeremy B.


----------



## Cthulhu (Sep 10, 2001)

Thanks for the info...I already have the book.  Had it for several years, actually.  I think I got it at a used bookstore in Tampa.  It's one of my favorite books.

Hrmm...I have a few books by Inosanto, actually.  I have the aforementioned FMA book, his book "Jeet Kune Do: The Art and Philosophy of Bruce Lee", and his two JKD 'textbooks'..."Guide to Training with Martial Arts Equipment" and "Absorb What is Useful".  I know a couple of people were looking for the latter some time back because I think that's out of print as well.  As far as I remember, they were all used bookstore finds.

Cthulhu


----------



## IFAJKD (Sep 10, 2001)

We seem to explore the same threads... The book is great for basic strikes. There are many numbering systems. the basic 12 are the most common found combativly. As for the 5, 6, 7 as strikes to the face. I am not sure what you mean. They are in essence thrusts. 5 is a centerline thrust, typically thought as the abdominal area but can be centerline anywhere 6 and 7 are simply backhand and forehand thrusts again not thought of to the face. There are a few good FMA books. I just really enjoy the history. I happen to believe that it is because of Dan Inosanto however that we can train these arts today at all to any depth and range.

Jim


----------



## Cthulhu (Sep 10, 2001)

Regarding the three strikes:

I was afraid I didn't write that clearly.  Inosanto lists the 5, 6, & 7 strikes (thrusts) in the upper torso in  his book.  I've seen a strike numbering system from another style that had those three strikes in the upper torso (different numbers, I think), as well as three similar thrusts in the face area, giving a total of 15 striking 'angles'.  Basically, instead of keeping those strike numbers the same by simply changing levels (as Inosanto does), they gave them their own numbers.

Hmmm.  I still don't think I'm being clear enough.  Please let me know if you actually understood the above.  

Cthulhu


----------



## IFAJKD (Sep 11, 2001)

First, My prayers to all out there. I have no words for what has happened to our country. I turned to this web site for a change. Thanks for the diversion. Going back to the issue of angles... Yeah man, you were clear. The thing about angles or line familurarization ( the attribute you gain from training angles) is that the defense to these angles for the line that they take, for the most part remains the same. True, you could have infinite angles but that would defeat the purpose. In essense you learn to defend 12 angles yet attack with infinite varriations on them. If you break them down even further, most attacks come from 5 angles. So in looking at it this way an angle 6 is an angle 6. I hope this helps. This is simply my way of teaching and looking at it.

Jim Miller
God Bless, Protect and be safe


----------



## Cthulhu (Sep 11, 2001)

According to his book, Inosanto got his understanding of the angles from Cabales escrima, which also used 12 angles (though they're different from Inosanto's).  

In his book Inosanto state that his 5, 6, & 7 are actually variations on other angles, but they supposedly occur often enough in combat to warrant their own numbers.

Took a look at Wiley's book on Cabales Serrada Escrima today.  I like it...may pick it up when I get some extra cash.

Cthulhu


----------



## IFAJKD (Sep 12, 2001)

There is much to be learned...What I like about Dan Inosanto is that he has forgotten more than any of us may ever know. Ultimately, it is how well you train and use what you know. You really have to experience Dan to fathom how good he really is. Most people can't even imagine. Have you ever had a chance to see him???


----------



## Cthulhu (Sep 12, 2001)

I have never been fortunate enough to see Dan Inosanto myself.  A guy I train with attended some big seminar years back that featured Inosanto, among others.  He was very impressed by him...not only his skill, but his humility.  According to my training partner, people would come up and ask Dan for his picture and/or autograph, and Dan would thank *them* for the opportunity!

If I ever get a chance to see him in person, I'll jump on it.

Cthulhu


----------



## GouRonin (Sep 12, 2001)

I have not met the man but from what I hear a seminar from him is like drinking from a fire hose. You get a lot and hope to keep just a mouthful.

The guy has done everything. What I would like to see is what his version of Kenpo now looks like with all of the info he has crosstrained in.


----------



## IFAJKD (Sep 12, 2001)

You have a way with words. From what I hear from Vunak, Dan doesn't do anything with Kenpo anylonger and has not for many years. Striking comes more from Boxing, Muay Thai, Panajakman, Panatuken and Kali, Conceptually, JKD
Jim


----------



## Cthulhu (Sep 12, 2001)

He may not be actively training Kenpo techniques anymore, but I wonder if he still remembers the kata?  If so, it would be interesting to see what his interpretation of them are after so many years.

BTW, Inside Kung-Fu magazine has a story on Inosanto, as well as featuring him on the cover.  Haven't read it yet.  Some interesting pics in the article, though, of him training in kenpo, in Thailand, and with various instructors from different styles.

Cthulhu


----------



## GouRonin (Sep 12, 2001)

That is what made Kenpo so kewl. Parker took what he kept learning and added it and innovated it. I would wonder how Dan would have taken what he knew of Kenpo and the changes he would have made to it.


----------



## Cthulhu (Sep 12, 2001)

What a combo...rapid fire strikes of kenpo with the sensitivity and flow of kali and chi sao.  Wow.

Cthulhu


----------



## IFAJKD (Sep 13, 2001)

Having tremendous rrespect for both Dan and Mr. Parker, I too would like to see what he would do with it. I also wonder what Mr. Parker would think about all that has gone on. Today there is more acceptance of ecclectic training and with that, what would Mr. Parker have added???? What did he think the weaknesses were and where would he have gone to address them???
Miller


----------



## TLS (Sep 14, 2001)

Gou,
I've have often thought what Guro Dan's Kenpo would now look like. To be honest I'm not sure if he still maintains any of it. 

I am not a Kenpo player, got a yellow belt in it, then discovered Kali. Which lead me to Silat. When I see a high level Kenpo player doing their thing it reminds me a lot of Silat. Especially when a Kenpoist uses deep penetration and contact manipulation. The use of motion by a high level Kenpoist is absolutely beautiful.

TLS


----------



## Cthulhu (Sep 14, 2001)

I think when you see high level practioners of most hand-to-hand systems move, you'd find similarities to whatever art you practice.  

Cthulhu


----------



## GouRonin (Sep 14, 2001)

It's those high level players that motivate me. I want to be like them someday. Just in ability theough.


----------



## TLS (Sep 14, 2001)

I know you mean Gou I want to move like that too. 

Cthulhu You are correct the higher the level of any art the more they seem to be the same.


----------



## Cthulhu (Sep 14, 2001)

After years in my system, I've started to see moves similar to those found in FMA.  I've also seen marked similarity to some kenpo systems, as well as the obvious parallels to karate.  However, I think this is also in part to my curiousity of these other systems.  

Cthulhu


----------



## Ms J (Nov 16, 2001)

Guro Dan Inosanto, 

I could say much about this man, his art, and his studio in calif. I say his art because that is what it has evolved into, as the path is meant to be with JKD and the core concepts behind the  not a system. 

It is an art and expresson of ourselfs and an evolution into the core of ourselves. 

Its the experience that means the most, I could relate to you what its like to train under him or at his studio in calif, under a number of his teachers there. But. 

There is too much to say all positive and all something that I totally encourage all of you to try to do at least once in your lives. 

Take one of his seminars or classes at the academy, go with an empty cup, and do not beat yourself up if you do not drink it all up. It is intense and wonderful 

He is full and it pours out of him when he teaches, he literally floods the room with his skill and knowledge and each time I have trained under him, its been a totally humbling experience that deepens my respect and honor for this man with each new experance.

His skills are compared to non- he brings his budo to Bruce in a very human and greatfull way, he never forgets anyone and always has a kind thing to say back to you. I have been nothing but graced by him and his presence when he has taught. 

If you have one thing that you can do in any of your lives before you die,  I would suggest you show up at his studio in calif at 8pm  tuesday nights  check the time with dorie at the academy, it might have changed  and take his kali 3 classe. He teaches this class himself most of the time. 

On line on my site off the main martial arts articles pages 

http://www.f-a-t-e.org/articals/martial arts training/Training on the road.html

There are few articles about his place in calif and one or 2 of his seminars held. There old articles but I keep them there for others and a way for others to find a path to him and have a small idea of what its like to either go to his place in calif or to train in seminar with him 

Again, over the years as I have learned about the art and his evolution into it in, there so much that  I could say about all that I have learned, all positive and all inspiring for myself and for many many of his students globally 

Ms. J.. 




:asian: :asian: :asian: :asian: :asian:


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jan 16, 2002)

I find his willingness to constantly learn more too be one of his greatest attrabutes. With all of the knowldge he has in the many systems he has studied the man still seeks out those with knowledge that he can add to his own. He is humble enough to admit that he dose not have all of the answeres( but he sure as a lot more that most peolpe)
Shadow


----------



## Ms J (Jan 16, 2002)

I totaly agree with you shadow. 

i remember after a seminar with him a few years back my training partner and private instructor at the time sat and talked about having just 20% of the knowlage base this man does and how increadbly awsome having just that 20% would be..... 

Ms. J.....


----------



## Dan Anderson (Feb 15, 2002)

Hi there.  I've been practicing Modern Arnis since 1980, hold a 6th Degree Black Belt with Prof. Presas (promoted in 1992) and have been rated by him as a Senior Master as well.  Dan Inosanto's book is one of the best I've read on filipino martial arts.  You can tell that  he has gotten the bulk of his basics from the Angel Cabales serrada system but the general overview is great and it applies to all Filipino martial arts.  It is, I think, out of print now so if you havve a copy, keep it.  If you find one on ebay or through Amazon or a used book store, snap it up quick.
Dan Anderson


----------



## Tapps (Feb 25, 2002)

I think Mr. Anderson hit it on the head.

Guro Dan's book is probably the best introduction to FMA I've read. I also like Remy Presas' Yellow book, called Modern Arnis, for basic technique.

Another thought:

I'm a Modern Arnis guy but I took a seminar in Parker's Kenpo from Huc Palanis a few years ago. I had the privledge of talking with him after the seminar. He said all the advanced Kenpo stuff came from FMA.

No disrespect intended to Kenpo people ( or anyone else for that matter). In my limited dabbling in Kenpo I can see the similarities. Doing Arnis technique open handed can look a lot like Kenpo. I think the two work very well together.

As Remy Presas was fond of saying "It's all the same"


----------

